# Grandmaster Roberto Presas!



## Brian R. VanCise (May 25, 2008)

A nice one.

[yt]IJgvNgcXPrc[/yt]


----------



## arnisador (May 25, 2008)

Great!


----------



## hapkenkido (May 25, 2008)

nice! thanks for sharing


----------

